# Amtrak has new competition on the NEC



## Exvalley (Jul 23, 2021)

A new seaplane operation will be flying between Boston and New York:








Tailwind Air Launches Seaplane Flights Between Boston & NYC


As of August 2021, Tailwind Air will launch seaplane flights between Boston and New York. Here are the details of this innovative service.




onemileatatime.com





While this is a niche business, it will definitely appeal to a certain class of traveler.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 23, 2021)

In addition to the downsides the article author mentioned, there is also the issue of:

Limited capacity - 8 people is not a lot so if your meeting goes overtime, you may not be able to fly on any remaining flight(s) that day - they may be full.
Will they, now or in the near future, be subjected to TSA person and carry-on baggage checks?
What about checked bags? 20lb carry-on is fine for day travel but ...
Doesn't take storms to make a water landing a nightmare - just a few high waves.
With 8 passengers - if one gets sick and vomits - 75 minutes of hell. Those planes can really bounce.
High cancellation rate of the flight when weather looks anything but perfect. Then it's back to train or jet.
Small planes are much more susceptible to total weight plus weight distribution. "Hey, fat guy, we can't carry you because you'll tip the plane too much".


----------



## cocojacoby (Jul 23, 2021)

I suppose if it becomes popular they could buy larger planes. No bathrooms BTW.


----------



## jis (Jul 23, 2021)

32 people per day each way at high season, zero at low season.

The Manhattan to Montauk and East Hampton service doesn't seem to have caused a blip in the LIRR Montauk ridership beyond getting lost in the COVD noise.

I might take one ride on it for fun, but will probably not bother with a second one.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 23, 2021)

From a cost and capacity perspective, this is obviously not a serious threat to Amtrak.

But for the consumer, options and competition are a good thing. 

As for scaling up with bigger planes, I am not sure that there are any out there.


----------



## jis (Jul 23, 2021)

I think Jeff Bezos should peddle his Blue whatever for a semi-space experience while traveling from Boston to New York  Parachuting down into Central Park should be an exhilarating experience. In the opposite direction Boston Commons would seem appropriate, direct access to Park Street subway!


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 23, 2021)

If this plane is anything like the floatplanes in Alaska that I have flown, leg room is almost nil so that trying to work with a laptop would be almost impossible. The interior of the plane is cramped. Tall people may need to bend over somewhat to prevent hitting their heads on the ceiling. It probably will appeal to a small niche market, though.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 23, 2021)

Dakota 400 said:


> leg room is almost nil so that trying to work with a laptop would be almost impossible.


When I have flown these sorts of Cessnas, we haven't been allowed to have any sort of carry-on bag with us in the cabin, including a laptop bag. And there is no seat tray anyway to put your laptop on.

But for a 75 minute flight with no TSA to deal with, it's not as bad as it seems.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 23, 2021)

jis said:


> I think Jeff Bezos should peddle his Blue whatever for a semi-space experience while traveling from Boston to New York  Parachuting down into Central Park should be an exhilarating experience. In the opposite direction Boston Commons would seem appropriate, direct access to Park Street subway!


Elon Musk will replace the plane with a tunnel.


Dakota 400 said:


> If this plane is anything like the floatplanes in Alaska that I have flown, leg room is almost nil so that trying to work with a laptop would be almost impossible. The interior of the plane is cramped. Tall people may need to bend over somewhat to prevent hitting their heads on the ceiling. It probably will appeal to a small niche market, though.


"small" niche market? Pun intended?


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 23, 2021)

I see that they are offering a $295 flight from Bridgeport, CT to New York City. That's the one-way fare.

This makes absolutely no sense to me.

Their press release says: _By offering under 30-minute nonstop flights at peak commuting hours to Manhattan, we present massive time savings over other modes of transportation with a reasonable price. _

The major problem I see with this is that the people who can afford to drop $590 on a round trip ticket to commute into New York for the day don't live in Bridgeport. The vast majority of the big money is to the west of Bridgeport. And the Bridgeport airport is to the east of downtown. So by the time they get to Bridgeport airport from the more affluent communities, they would probably be better off just hiring a car service to get them into the city. This is especially true since the car service will take them right to their final destination and offer a more comfortable ride.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 23, 2021)

Exvalley said:


> I see that they are offering a $295 flight from Bridgeport, CT to New York City. That's the one-way fare.
> 
> This makes absolutely no sense to me.
> 
> ...


"..The Rich are different than you and me." 
The Great Gatsby/ F. Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## Alice (Jul 23, 2021)

Several helicopter companies serve commuters in Los Angeles, both regular local commuters and peple flying in on business. Although more expensive than driving, it is evidently not outlandish.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 24, 2021)

Alice said:


> Several helicopter companies serve commuters in Los Angeles, both regular local commuters and peple flying in on business. Although more expensive than driving, it is evidently not outlandish.


Kobe wouldn't agree with this!


----------



## west point (Aug 9, 2021)

Probably no TSA as a part 135 operation that some 135s are exempt. Forgot which ones. Ride from Roswell to ABQ is exempt.


----------

